# This is wrong...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

What the heck is this?









I was looking online cuz I wanted to look at some dogs, and I went to this one site and saw this picture for dogs for sale...and in the description it says the male, who is blue, can be used for stud, and he is dyed blue right now...no reason for it at all!







Whatever...the dogs are cute, ofcourse, but why they dye?










What a disgrace...Just my opinion!

~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here we are trying to get stains out of our dogs and they are staining them on purpose! poor babies...they look embarrassed


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What in the world?!?!?! One looks like cotton candy and the other one looks like a puppy smurf! :/


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG. That is sad. And this blue dog is being sold for stud? This is one of the problems that cause overbreeding in dogs. Are they suggesting that this dog can just randomly be used for stud to any maltese female???? Very sad.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe it is the Petsilk color stuff?!







Still looks silly...but they have those fun colors on the Petsilk site that is wash-outable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is sick!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Ooooh my goodness!
What the.....?
My father-in-law kept on teasing me saying that i'd end up dying Coco pink, but nooo way!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont know if that is cruel or not...(I dont know much about dye) but They cant be comfortable like that. I hate to see any animal suffer. I dont like that picture at all! I would NEVER paint my baby!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess if it's safe, then it's not cruel. But personally, they look 100 x's better white!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Poor Babies! Look at this link. I found this groomer in my area while I was looking and I was shocked! The malts are about 3/4 way down the page.

It's like Easter Eggs in here!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That just bothers me... even if dye isnt harmful!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

What the! I also would never!! And also if I had a poodle or any other dog, I would never do that either! Poor things!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Perhaps this dying thing is not cruel or dangerous but to me it says much about the insanity of pet owners.

I agree it is a hassle to keep these guys white...but dying them yellow just doesnt seem like the alternative.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think it looks really tacky!!! I'm not paying thousands of dollars to make my precious dog look tacky!!!







Crazy people.

~Elegant


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG..... :new_Eyecrazy: I don't even think they look good. I don't know why people do this to their precious babies.


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 21 2004, 05:35 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

First, I would like to ask why I always get a quote of the post I am replying to, how do I turn that off, I would like to post only my response.

I do think it looks very odd and I would never dye Cal. I wonder if the dogs realize they are a different color, do they act any differently? You know how we think our dogs know when they have bad hair cut.

n.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cal's mom,
To not get the quote push the button at the end of the thread that says add reply. It is not the button directly under the last reply but under the entire list. 
Hope this helps!
Nicolle


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They do look like cotton candy!







Can't say I would ever change Caesars white to pink or blue, or any other color.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow.. that's kinda bizarre!







I have to admit







it's kinda cute in a whacked out way , but I would never do that to Tuffy!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I think people do it for the attention. Lots of people must stop and want to see their dog. I personally wouldn't do it. I don't even paint her nails and lots of people ask me if I do. I just don't like the look of it. I do put little bows and clips in her hair but that is as far as I go. And I do admit Lacey doesn't care one way or the other about bows and clips, I like the look. And people do think she looks likes a little princess with her hair accessories.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 20 2004, 11:57 PM
> *What in the world?!?!?!  One looks like cotton candy and the other one looks like a puppy smurf!  :/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17470*


[/QUOTE]
































You always make me laugh!!!!!

these poor doggies look horrible :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

They had this show on VH1 called Totally Obsessed and this woman was obsessed with the color pink. She dyed her cat pink.







The cat kept trying to run away and stuff but she trapped him and dyed him with Kool-ade and stuff like that. She called the cat "Cotton" when it was white and "Cotton Candy" when it was pink! I guess it takes all types huh?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

About a week after I got Tini I saw a lady walking a Maltese in my old neighborhood and so I went to talk to her... I noticed her little baby had a slight pinkish tone to her hair... I guess it is more common then I thought...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wonder if our new member... whats his name.. mike? (the guy against putting close on your dog) will mind painting his dog instead??? I would love to hear his view on this!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 21 2004, 09:30 PM
> *They had this show on VH1 called Totally Obsessed and this woman was obsessed with the color pink.  She dyed her cat pink.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I saw that one! That cat looked like he was ready to kill that woman!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Back in August I posted about a hot pink poodle that's on Dogster. Here is the picture.









That is just wrong.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

WOAH! Now that is one bright dog!
Poor thing! I can not imagine walking a pink dog around my neighborhood! People would think i went a bit nutsy.
Wrong, very wrong...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I just don't see anything attractive about it. I wouldn't judge anyone who does it. But, it's a lil one the ugly side to me. You can't please everyone!


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeeuucck....Whatever would possess someone to do that to a beautiful furbaby?







Disgusting! Clothes are bad enough...but this requires a Maltese Mafia Hit of the highest order. And no, Ladies, you won't get me to change my mind about dressing your Malts, no matter what you try. two wrongs don't make a right









Mike  and Bulilit


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bulilitsdad_@Nov 22 2004, 01:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mike. since Malts do not have an undercoat, they can get colder in certain climates than other breeds so the clothing is protection from cold and wet.  Now, the Halloween costumes......well, it gets cold in October so might as well have a little fun while being practical, too.


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Nov 22 2004, 03:28 PM
> *Mike. since Malts do not have an undercoat, they can get colder in certain climates than other breeds so the clothing is protection from cold and wet.    Now, the Halloween costumes......well, it gets cold in October so might as well have a little fun while being practical, too.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 I understand this, this is why I said that you need to "Winterize" your pet (see my post in Introduction)...But only for Outside. It should be warm in your house. My wife is always cold (even if the temp is 80 degrees) so she decides that Bulilit is cold too and tries to put a sweater on him. He chewed the last one up . He will wear one outside if the temp is below 20 degrees. Of course, we don't stay out long when it's cold...both Dad and the King cannot take it. BTW, Holloween here we were in the middle of an Indian Summer, temps in the mid to high 60s


----------

